# my squab roller dies



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

I bought a pair of rollers (squabs). Sadly, one of them died. I'm thinking he died because he was taking away from his nest too young and got home-sick or something. Is this commong? Does anyone have an idea why my young squab died?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your young squab. How old was it? Was it eating seed? It is hard to say what was wrong.
How is the other bird doing?
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm sorry to hear it. Please accept my sympathy.

If we're going to help with the other one, we need information.

Describe everything about the bird(s). This will assist you in your learning as well.

What things are the same and which are different?

Develop a relationship with an avian vet.

--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

sorry bout your roller dieing i know how you feel my bird layed her first two eggs and they did not hatch i wuz really bummed but then i realized it's nature but i hope your other pigeon lives and my sympathy for your deciest pigeon

------------------
luke


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Thank you all for your support. I bought 2 very young squabs (rollers). One of them, the one still alive, is pretty active, walks around the loft and sticks to himself. The one that past away, he was always just still w/his head tucked in. When I had them both in the loft, the one that past away would get inside a nesting Jacobins box and the Jacobins didn't mind. I guess he felt that they could be his parents. Any how, I don't know if I was a little selfish but i didn't like the idea that he was in the nest while the Jacobins sat on their eggs (One of the eggs was not being sat on and I was worried that the roller would spoile it). I took both sqabs and placed them in seperate cage. They both stuck together like brother and kept each other company in a nesting box. The next day, I found him laying dead in the cage. He wasn't eating or walking around like the other one. He looked depressed. Any idea of what went wrong? do you guys think he was ill? Any in-put will help to prevent future accurances.


ludus


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It almost sounds like they were removed from their parents too soon.

They are individuals and they do not develop in lockstep.

Was he eating & pooping like the one that lived?

--Judy


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Duplicate Message--Sorry!

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

I don't really recall cause i wasn't checking him all 24 hours of the day...but i also feel that he was taken from his parents a little too early.


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Ludus , I myself think these pigeons were
taken away too early.I believe from what you said that the pair of Jacobin's kept this one pigeon warm and maybe even fed it ,I'm also sorry that this happened to you , But I think this makes us all learn a little more each time this failure happens , So I hope that you have better luck in the future.
I raised a baby in my house named snowflake from a one day old chick And yesterday i took it out side to let it join the others. It seemed to find a mate all ready , But it was sad the way it would fly back to my shoulder then look back at the others like as if to make a choice, and it went back in the loft. I then saw it found a new home and told her ill see her tomorrow.







Walt
Walt.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Aw, jeez, you're making me get all misty here, Walt.

Thank God you found her first.

--Ray


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Nice so see you back in action Ray







.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

oh cool one of my cuzins had a pigeon like that he found it on the road it's mother wuz shoot and he kept it in in a cage but when it got bigger it stayed in his garage his name wuz smigon and it would wait for his bus when he wuz younger and when it saw his feet it would waddle down the side walk to him and some times it would fly up in the air and land on his head or shoulder but sadly one day it wuz sitting on there neibors shoulder he wuz a welder and a spark hit him in the eye and he wuz blinded and then like i couple months or some thing it got ran over by a snow plow when he died he wuz like 15 or 16 my great aunt loreata told me 

------------------
luke


----------

